# Unsure about gender results on ultrasound...??



## Sheena2012 (Nov 13, 2011)

I had an ultrasound at 19wk and 4 days and the ultrasound tech said it was a girl. I am not so sure about her findings because I have two girls and their ultasound pictures look totally different. You can clearly tell that my girls were in fact girls. Any advice? I have another scan at 24 weeks but it is driving me crazy!


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm with you on that one. I'm not sure I would have definitively announced a sex based on that photo. I know you've obviously seen it before, with your own at least, but this was our gender determination photo:



We (DH especially) were really worried about them being wrong, so it was nice to see such a clear photo. In yours, I feel like it could be right-- but it could go either way too... and I just wouldn't want it to turn out to be wrong! I'd hold out for the next one before I felt certain!


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

I think it looks like a girl.


----------



## poe (Mar 13, 2003)

Looks like girl parts to me  Congrats!

p.s. i'm an ultrasound tech.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I wouldn't be so sure about that one, either... and I'm on my fourth pregnancy & have had both boys & a girl.


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

I think it looks like a girl. I have a girl and am expecting a boy, and my boy scan didn't have any of those bright white lines, had obvious roundness from the testicles and, of course, a penis.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks like a girl to me.


----------



## Sheena2012 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you all for your input I guess I will know for sure when the baby gets here in 17 weeks!


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm still treating the gender as a surprise too despite my strong girl feelings (had strong gender feelings with my other kids also, and I was right both times) and maybe seeing some girl bits at 15 weeks. Seeing fuzzy images on a screen is not the same has holding your babe and *knowing*.

I love that your babe's booty shot is your avi!


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

poe would you look at mine because I can't make hide nor hair of it. Ultrasound tech said 80% girl, but the baby had its legs crossed and had to be prodded to see gender and I just wonder if the penis and testicles were tucked between the legs.

I have never been able to tell if i was having a boy or girl and this time i was so SURE it was a boy. I am planning for a girl but wouldn't be surprised to see a boy at birth.


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## poe (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thursday Girl*
> 
> poe would you look at mine because I can't make hide nor hair of it. Ultrasound tech said 80% girl, but the baby had its legs crossed and had to be prodded to see gender and I just wonder if the penis and testicles were tucked between the legs.
> 
> I have never been able to tell if i was having a boy or girl and this time i was so SURE it was a boy. I am planning for a girl but wouldn't be surprised to see a boy at birth.


I'd be happy to give it a shot. Sometimes it can be difficult to tell if the baby isn't in a good position, so I can't make any guarantees. Do you have a link to a picture?


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

I too say girl. This is DSs. Yours looks nothing like this!! I think on yours, those two seperate round white bits are labia.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

haha, Carrie, My husband saw your picture and said "it looks like a monkey" he had no idea what the picture was of.

Poe, here it is, I can't make heads or tails of it.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

LOL a monkey!? LMAO! Did you explain to him it was a typical "toilet shot"!?

How many weeks is baby in your picture?


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

I did tell him, but to him all these shots are gray blurs. LOL.

the baby was 20 weeks and a couple days, her adjusted age was 19 weeks 5 days.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

If it helps any, this is my 16w1d ultrasound. At the 3:25 mark, you see the little guy's penis and scrotum. It looks like a triangle of marbles to me. You can see the tech go back about three times to show my mom, because she was in disbelief that she'd get another grandson. (We had a big wave of all girls there for awhile.) I don't have my daughter's scan online, but with girls the labia and clitoris look a bit like a hamburger. You see three white lines. It is easier for me to make out girl parts on early ultrasounds, since a penis can be confused for the cord without those three lines.






On this one, it is more clear at the anatomy scan done at 19w5d. It is at the 7:06 mark.


----------



## poe (Mar 13, 2003)

Oh my, ThursdayGirl, I'm afraid that pic is a bit too fuzzy for me to interpret. It looks like a butt and a leg but I can't see the bits in between. I'm sorry 

I would say though, that if the ultrasound tech has been scanning for some time, you can probably trust her findings.

Best wishes and congrats on your new baby!


----------

